# Troll eating a rainbow



## vonnagy (Mar 2, 2004)

I took this shot yesterday and had a bit of a chuckle at how one can intrepet it. Anyways the specs:
1/1500
f/5.6
handheld
polarising filter

The polarising filter made all the difference- just by twisting it slightly the colours just jumped out like i've never seen before. Nope no playing in photoshop with saturation on this one:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry, I dont see the Troll. But its a nice rainbow photo


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 3, 2004)

The cloud's the troll, Jeff, or so I think (correct me if I'm wrong, Mark).

And hey, wonderful colours. You get a fairer share of rainbows down your way than we do! Any time you have the chance to come up with a new photo! With us, it's a rare sight.

And I still haven't gotten to realizing the true virtues of my polarizing filter, but maybe I should just "play around" with it a little more!?!?!?!


----------



## craig (Mar 3, 2004)

Fantastic! Perfect moment. How long did the troll sit there? How long did the rainbow stay?


----------



## Tammy (Mar 3, 2004)

I like how the rainbow divides the sky; darker above the rainbow and brighter below - except for where the troll is munchin', pretty cool effect. Nice catch.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh dear, for a very fleeting moment I read Craig's reply as "How long did _you make_ the rainbow stay" 
Even in the "Land of Rainbows" no photographer has any control over *that*, ... OR???


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 3, 2004)

> Fantastic! Perfect moment. How long did the troll sit there? How long did the rainbow stay?





> Oh dear, for a very fleeting moment I read Craig's reply as "How long did you make the rainbow stay" Even in the "Land of Rainbows" no photographer has any control over that, ... OR???



thanks guys!

This actually quite a 'habitual' rainbow, as since i've moved to my new place here in November the rainbow has shown up in the same place everytime there has been been an afternoon shower!! The rainbow usually last a bit longer than normal, usually about 3 minutes... so i don't feel rushed when i take my shots. I does dissipate nearly instantly though, the 'troll' cloud was a bonus here, it was there for maybe a minute.  Though i see them quite often, I still get pretty excited about them but most folks here are so used to them they never bother looking up :roll: 

another shot:


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 3, 2004)

Fantastic shot!
 I hope I get the opportunity for a pic like that at sometime because it has all the elements that appeal to me.


----------



## manda (Mar 4, 2004)

that cloud...

you are the rainbow shooting king
we dont have the number of rainbows that u kiwis get!


----------



## terri (Mar 4, 2004)

Only our resident kiwi could come up with a pic title like that....   :LOL: 

Another beautiful rainbow image from Mark..... you should have a little show!       Such a pleasant theme.


----------



## Lula (Mar 5, 2004)

Lovely picture!!
i love rainbows 
I never :camera: a rainbow....gotta give it a try


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 5, 2004)

you sure take some beautiful pictures, dude.  do i see a double rainbow in these shots?  is there a second rainbow deeper in (2 dimensionally it is closer to top of photo)? its much fainter; not a reflection of some kind, is it? 

wonder what causes the frequency and unusual duration?  any unusual water or land formations nearby?


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 5, 2004)

> is there a second rainbow deeper in (2 dimensionally it is closer to top of photo)? its much fainter; not a reflection of some kind, is it?
> 
> wonder what causes the frequency and unusual duration? any unusual water or land formations nearby?



yeah, there was a double rainbow - i have pics of those too but i don't want to inundate the board with too many of my rainbow pics. I live next to the ocean, the rainbow bridges from the land into the see, but i don't have a wide angle lens to capture the whole thing


----------

